# Who is cutting back next year?



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*I have cut back*

I don't think it will bother the major shoots as much as it will the smaller local shoots. AC


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Wait and see for me.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Wondering how the economy is going to affect peoples decisions about shooting major shoots: ASA, IBO, NFAA.


Oddly enough, I think I will be going to more shoots this year, adding Reading, LAS, and hopefully a couple FITA's and IBO's.


----------

